# Asia Exclusive MAC lightful powder!!!



## rnsmelody (Jun 28, 2007)

my close friend just came back from visiting hong kong for the last month. she brought me back a very nice present! its the asia exclusive MAC lightful powder. i'm so excited about it. i just wanted to share this great gift with you guys =)


----------



## MACActress (Jun 28, 2007)

I LOVE the packaging! And the compact is beautiful! I wonder if I could CP one to use for other powders hehe.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 28, 2007)

ooh, pretty compacts.  i know i saw some compacts that looked like that on display at one of the Nordstom's MAC the other day.  but i didn't bother to walk up and take a closer look.

how is the lightful foundation different from the other compact foundation (i.e. studio fix)?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the photos.​ 
I hope we get those.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_ooh, pretty compacts. i know i saw some compacts that looked like that on display at one of the Nordstom's MAC the other day. but i didn't bother to walk up and take a closer look.

how is the lightful foundation different from the other compact foundation (i.e. studio fix)?_

 
Which Nordstrom did you see this in?


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 29, 2007)

I want it! 

That was a very nice friend of yours! I hope we get these as well!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 29, 2007)

That packaging is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats cool, and very nice of your friend.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, the packaging is sleek! Me likey


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 3, 2007)

Cool packaging! Enjoy!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Which Nordstrom did you see this in?_

 
I bet she saw the Moonbathe collection....


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I bet she saw the Moonbathe collection...._

 
you're probably right.  i didn't walk up to see the compact - it was used as props on the higher shelves, so i wouldn't have been able to reach for it.  

i asked live chat if they would bring it to the U.S. if there was a demand for it - they directed me to the global email and 800 #.  pretty much she indicated it would remain an Asia exclusive.  my brother and sister are going to Vietnam in 2 months...i wonder if they'll be able to find this for me somewhere along their trip.  hehehe.


----------

